

AirDog – A quadcopter with a camera that follows you - somid3
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/airdog/airdog-worlds-first-auto-follow-action-sports-dron

======
beamatronic
I've been waiting for this. Drones typically have a short battery life, so I
hope it's waterproof and floats.

There are some military uses for a drone that follows you around. With this
and a BigDog [1] you are starting to have robots that can provide you with a
lot of support.

Now we just need an autonomous car that can follow you (or your phone) around.

[1]
[http://www.bostondynamics.com/robot_bigdog.html](http://www.bostondynamics.com/robot_bigdog.html)

